# Arkansas GTO Owners



## GOTdriver04 (Oct 18, 2004)

I live in fayetteville, work in Lowell @ JB Hunt. I've seen 2 other GTO's around and have heard of the illusive black one with all the tv's and what not in it. let me know if you're in the area. or of any clubs


----------



## Buffs2k (Jan 3, 2005)

Glad to see there's another Arkie GTO owner around! I also work in Lowell and I drive a silver goat. I've got the red interior and a 6-speed. No mods yet, but full exhaust and an intake will hopefully be coming soon. I've only seen a few others around here and I think yours is one of them. I was driving to work one day and saw a black GTO waiting to turn into Lowell from the northbound 540 offramp. Had really dark tinted windows...I was going to wave and give a thumbs up, but couldn't see through to anybody. Other than that I saw a black one driving around at the mall quite a while back that sounded like it had at least exhaust (definitely not stock sounding). Just saw another silver one in Bella Vista on friday when my wife and I were headed out of town.

Nice to have a car that you only see every once in a while!  

Don't know of any GTO clubs in the area. There is a F-body club (NWA F-Body Association...or NWAFBA), but I don't know if they're goat-friendly or not. Maybe they'd take me in since I'm a former F-body owner 3 times over!

If you see a silver GTO around, give me a wave and I'll gladly return the favor!

Cheers, :cheers 

Jerry


----------



## SHAWN04GTO (Dec 14, 2004)

Glad to see more Arkansas folks on the forum. I am located in Alma, but I come to Fayetteville quite often. I have seen two other GTO's on the road since I bought mine on 12-11-04, and only one before that.
Let me know if you guys ever meet up or find a club.
Shawn


----------



## Bonanza (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Will be moving to Hot Springs Village in Feb. I bought my GTO in Franklin, TN. Took delivery on April 10,2004. The color is Barbados blue with a standard transmission. Love the car. Don't see many around.


----------



## GOTdriver04 (Oct 18, 2004)

Buffs2k said:


> Glad to see there's another Arkie GTO owner around! I also work in Lowell and I drive a silver goat. I've got the red interior and a 6-speed. No mods yet, but full exhaust and an intake will hopefully be coming soon. I've only seen a few others around here and I think yours is one of them. I was driving to work one day and saw a black GTO waiting to turn into Lowell from the northbound 540 offramp. Had really dark tinted windows...I was going to wave and give a thumbs up, but couldn't see through to anybody. Other than that I saw a black one driving around at the mall quite a while back that sounded like it had at least exhaust (definitely not stock sounding). Just saw another silver one in Bella Vista on friday when my wife and I were headed out of town.
> 
> Nice to have a car that you only see every once in a while!
> 
> ...


yeahhh! that was me! I rememeber that morning...I saw you heading past and i thought the same thing. we were quite a distance apart. I haven't done anything but tint the windows. I wanna do some performance stuff though.


----------



## DavidC (Mar 18, 2005)

*Arkie boy also*

I live in Sherwood but work in Little Rock, for Arvest Bank. I have a 2004 Black GTO auto..No mods yets, but since I finally found a forum for my car plan on updating soon. Will start with Intake and exhaust and go from there. Look forward to chatting with my fellow Arkies. Have a good one.


----------



## simpy (Apr 30, 2005)

Also in Sherwood here, mine is Red A4, all stock.


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

I live in Fort Smith, have an 05 Silver Goat, all stock, manual tran.. haven't even got the windows tinted yet.. had it about a month now. Know of one other silver 05 here (auto), a red one running around here (04) but haven't seen the other silver one but once, red one about 2 times.


----------



## DavidC (Mar 18, 2005)

*Car show, drag racing in Little Rock*

To all my Arkansas brothers, on the weekend of Aug 27-28 there will be a car show called The Arkansas Blast Autofest. It is at the Arkansas State Fairgrounds in Little Rock. Their will be drag racing (1/8th mile) bike ralley, classic car show, live bands, stunt teams and of course and audio competition.


----------



## LRAR05GTO (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey fellow Arkansas GTO owners. I live and work in Little Rock. I have a 2005 red/red A4; all stock for the moment. I have not seen a single 05 GTO on the road in Little Rock; do they exist here? On top of that, I have only seen 2 other GTOs on the road total, one blue and one silver, both 04s. Looking forward to talking with other local owners and seeing what everyone is doing with their cars.


----------



## DavidC (Mar 18, 2005)

LRAR05GTO said:


> Hey fellow Arkansas GTO owners. I live and work in Little Rock. I have a 2005 red/red A4; all stock for the moment. I have not seen a single 05 GTO on the road in Little Rock; do they exist here? On top of that, I have only seen 2 other GTOs on the road total, one blue and one silver, both 04s. Looking forward to talking with other local owners and seeing what everyone is doing with their cars.



I have an 04 and this weekend while at the liquor store in Sherwood, another Black 05 was there. He had red interior, with the 18" wheels and said he just got back from Florida. I work at 107 liquor in Sherwood on weekends to help pay for mods cus the wife wont let spend to much money. Now I do wear the pants, she just picks them out. If you are ever in the area stop by and chat. Peace


----------



## goat boy (Aug 17, 2005)

I live in Mena. There is also a black 04 in town. Not too bad for a town of 5500. huh?

Goat Boy


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

LRAR05GTO said:


> Hey fellow Arkansas GTO owners. I live and work in Little Rock. I have a 2005 red/red A4; all stock for the moment. I have not seen a single 05 GTO on the road in Little Rock; do they exist here? On top of that, I have only seen 2 other GTOs on the road total, one blue and one silver, both 04s. Looking forward to talking with other local owners and seeing what everyone is doing with their cars.


I was born and raised in Arkansas but now live in NE Louisiana. My mother and older brother live in Jacksonville and the wifey's folks are in Searcy so I am up that way several times during the year on visits. I still consider myself an Arkie.


----------



## brandonowilliams (Dec 31, 2010)

*beast*

Im in maumelle next to little rock have several mods to my vehicle, putting down 382 rwhp if u want a great dyno on your gto done right then go to polk performance just outside of little rock there the best in the area. I wish there was a club but i think the lack of the vehicles in arkansas is to blame.


----------

